# Plan Review Fee



## joetheinspector (Jul 24, 2014)

We used to collect the plan review fee when the permit application was turned in and the permit fee when the permit is issued. Now we do not collect any money until the permit is issued.

Does you department collect the plan review fee when the application is turned in?

When do you collect the permit fee?


----------



## cda (Jul 24, 2014)

We collect both up front just makes life easier

No problems most of the time


----------



## ICE (Jul 24, 2014)

We get the plan check fee when the plans are submitted and the permit fee when the permit is issued.


----------



## JBI (Jul 24, 2014)

Two of the three jurisdictions I worked in collected a separate application (plan review) fee at time of application and a permit fee once approved (exceptions for small projects like sheds and decks that had a set fee). The third added the application fee at my request due to a measurable number of applications that never moved forward.

My logic was that the review takes time (read as 'costs money'), so an application that doesn't move forward costs the Department (and the taxpayer). Passing that cost on to the general public is not reasonable IMHO. The cost was incurred due to the applicant, therefore they should shoulder the cost of the review.


----------



## jj1289 (Jul 24, 2014)

We do not have a separate plan review fee.  Most of the time the permit fee is collected when the application is submitted.  The only time we do not collect the fee at the time of submission is when we may have a question on the stated construction value of the project.


----------



## mtlogcabin (Jul 24, 2014)

All fees collected when permit is issued. Plan review fees are for commercial and new homes. No plan review fees for other residential projects. 12 years we where only burned once on a commercial project that fell through when the economy tanked in 09. One other project, national retail chain never was constructed because developer ran out of funds and never finalized the commercial subdivision. Sent plan review invoice to corporate headquarters construction division and they paid the plan review fee. SFR plan review fees where new a few years ago and we may have been burned about 4 times on that $50.00 fee. It is so much easier to collect at the end with the antiquated permit system I have to use.


----------



## jpranch (Jul 25, 2014)

Hey Joe! Hope your doing well! We collect all fees when the permit is issued. Many of our contractors have direct billing accounts here at the city. That really makes it easy for us. The city sends them a monthly bill. If they do not pay we shut them down. I'm happy to say that in the 9 years I have been here we have never had to shut down a single job for non-payment. Hope this helps.


----------



## BSSTG (Jul 25, 2014)

Greetings,

Large projects are done 3rd party. So we get those fees up front before any work is done. We got bit on 2 hotels a few years back.

BSSTG


----------



## Frank (Jul 28, 2014)

We collect the full permit fee with the application, no fee it sits in the problem child pile for a couple weeks then gets recycled.


----------



## fatboy (Jul 28, 2014)

Plan review fee at application, permit and development fees due at issuance.


----------

